# Boyfriend for disabled Fantail



## ChikenFinga (Jan 21, 2016)

Hey, guys. 
this is my little angle Simon. 
Simon has permanent neurological dammage after overcoming pmv when she was only a ew months old. It prevents her from flying, bathing herself properly, and feeding herself, but aside from that she's a truly exceptional fantail.
she's two now and laid her first eggs a few months ago, and since then she's been preening me a bit too much. 
I'd rather have her marry a pigeon instead of me.

Since her cage is made low to the ground and padded to accomidate her disabilities I thought it'd be better to find her a husband who had something similar. maybe a deformed wing or peg leg or similar neurological issues.
I know a lot of people wouldn't want to, or don't know how to take care of disabled birds, so if anyone has a special needs bachelor who needs a sassy girlfriend and someone with experience to take care of them within the coachella valley or riverside county california I'd be more than happy to take him in.
thank you!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Kind of risky taking her outside like that.
Also, how do you know she had PMV?


----------



## ChikenFinga (Jan 21, 2016)

What do you mean?

She started walking with her head on the floor and i took her to an avian vet who said she had pmv. 
She stopped walking upside down after four months and stopped having seizure like relapses after about 6. 
she's still getting better all the time. 
i don't think she'll ever be able to feed herself again, but maybe she'll be able to fly around the house one day.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

It is very common for hawks to swoop right down and grab them!


----------



## ChikenFinga (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm pretty vigilant and I always keep her close when I take her out.
Besides, there's only one hawk around here and he usually doesnt come down that far from the mountains.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What if the bird should suddenly be able to fly? She could fly away to where you cannot get her.
And hawks have been known to swoop down very quickly and take birds right off peoples shoulders.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree strongly with what others have said. Would keep your gorgeous girl inside safe from predators. You wont see a hawk until it is too late.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

WOW she is really wonderful 😊!!!

One of my PMV pigeons is in a similar condition: he can't fly and can't eat by himself.

If you find her a boyfriend, please let us know if he will help her to improve. 

Goliabianca can't interact in a proper way with our other pigeons and doesn't have a wife but he is really sweet and friendly with us.

Unfortunately I live in Italy/France: if not, we could have arranged a marriage 😁. 

Last January we rescued another PMV pigeon, Angus: he has recovered well and has a girlfriend, Lilith (you can see them in the picture). She has helped him a lot making progress.

I'm sure you are pretty vigilant but, as others said, predators are really dangerous (just for example, I often see, even from my balcony, pigeons eaten by seagulls...). She could also get scared by something and run in the street while a car is coming...We are just worried about her safety 😊.

Hope you can find her a good boyfriend!

Keep us updated 😊!


----------



## Pertalote (Aug 14, 2016)

I have read that even if recovered from PMV they can still shed the virus, so be careful with other birds. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong about that. Good luck with her.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pertalote said:


> I have read that even if recovered from PMV they can still shed the virus, so be careful with other birds. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong about that. Good luck with her.


You are wrong about that. The symptoms may come back in times of stress, buy not the PMV. They are safe to be with other birds.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Pertalote said:


> I have read that even if recovered from PMV they can still shed the virus, so be careful with other birds. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong about that. Good luck with her.





Jay3 said:


> Pertalote said:
> 
> 
> > I have read that even if recovered from PMV they can still shed the virus, so be careful with other birds. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong about that. Good luck with her.
> ...


Jay is right, I can confirm it by my own experience, two of my PMV pigeons also have a mate.

Here is a link about PMV with some interesting informations:

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/pigeonparamyxovirus.htm


----------



## Pertalote (Aug 14, 2016)

Anecdotal evidence. Just because it didn't happen to you doesn't mean it can't happen. Personally, I would not take the chance - my birds are too valuable to me. I would never keep a bird who had PMV. You go ahead and risk it if you want.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pertalote said:


> Anecdotal evidence. Just because it didn't happen to you doesn't mean it can't happen. Personally, I would not take the chance - my birds are too valuable to me. I would never keep a bird who had PMV. You go ahead and risk it if you want.



Once the virus runs its course they are not shedding the virus. Other peoples birds are important to them too, so why cull a bird just because it_ was_ sick? Makes no sense. Maybe what ever you read, you didn't understand? Or then too what was the source of the info?


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks Jay, as you said our birds are really important for all of us too. Here we all love them so much.

Pertalote, in the link I posted earlier:


http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/pigeonparamyxovirus.htm


you can read what Jay explained about PMV, I'm going to copy a short extract from it:

"Pigeon PMV can damage a pigeon's nervous system. Some pigeons make a quick recovery but can have the symptoms (not the virus) return weeks or months later, some will take longer as the healing process can be very slow, others will have residual nervous symptoms for the rest of their lives and will be unreleasable".


----------

